# Its all out now..Whos ordered one...stats pls



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

In Asia 

Hong Kong - 1 

In Europe


In USA




Please add....:bowdown1:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

In Asia 

Hong Kong - 1 

In Europe - 2


In USA


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

In Asia 

Hong Kong - 1 

In Europe - 2


In USA-1


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

In Asia 

Hong Kong - 1 

In Europe - 3


In USA-1


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

15D said:


> In Asia
> 
> Hong Kong - 1
> 
> ...


^Dude^, i've counted yours already!:chuckle: 

In Asia 

Hong Kong - 1 

In Europe - 2


In USA-1


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

Asia

Hong Kong - 1

Europe - 3

USA -1


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Since I am the only one in US thats getting a JDM version...why the heck is mine $90,000USD it is the black edition and not the $70,000 premium???? mine is black with black interior. Ill post up some pics later of my GT-R


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> ^Dude^, i've counted yours already!:chuckle:
> 
> In Asia
> 
> ...


I was counting YOURS...C'mon you know you want to!:thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

He's the question: Can anyone get one of these landed in the UK for the begining of 2008 & if so how much for?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hong Kong - 1 

Europe - 2

USA - 1

NZ - 1


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I know it HAS to be more people than this come on now...


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

..yes don't be shy...


----------



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mars -1


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Another UK one - which means Europe 3 methinks....

I've got a while to think about colours but blimey I like em all at the moment..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Orders for the UK are going very well from figures I've been quoted


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

Hong Kong - 1 

Europe - 2

USA - 1

NZ - 1

AUS - 1


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

This is fun haha. So Europe is winning? seems realistic. I doubt everyone is getting the same edition. Also do any of the few lucky people are buying their GT-Rs just to sell it at a higher price?


----------



## BigFas (Nov 7, 2007)

I put some money down a while ago, as someone else mentioned, got a while before I can spec it up, but I fully intend to keep this one for a LONG time


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

BigFas said:


> I put some money down a while ago, as someone else mentioned, got a while before I can spec it up, but I fully intend to keep this one for a LONG time


How long? Until the Vspec? :chuckle:


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

My money has been down for, well i don't know i've sopped counting in months any way, but will worry about wether i'm comiited or not once i've seen the car in the flesh and decide if i can hold out for a V-spec, but i've been missing my 34 for far to long now and one of the reasons it went was to get this one. Time will tell, but the 350 and Dc5 will keep me going a little while longer i guess.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

I suppose if you get one of the very first you may be able to sell for a profit - Not sure my brain could stand waiting 12 months for it to turn up and then flogging it off straightaway though...


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

__________________
i know that there are over 100 orders i the uk for new gtr


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Hockey-boy - That's what I've heard as well, I wonder though how many orders to dealers who won't be selected to sell the car?

I did hear three dealerships ony in the UK - Middlehurst will obviously be one, any ideas on the others?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

no i dont know who the other 2 are.
it is obvious that middlehurst will be one and it is them that have over 100 already:chuckle:


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

Hong Kong - 1 

Europe - 2

USA - 1

NZ - 1

AUS - 3 - 2 mates are in.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

hockey-boy said:


> no i dont know who the other 2 are.
> it is obvious that middlehurst will be one and it is them that have over 100 already:chuckle:


I think it might be more than three dealerships. For the record we've got 29 orders here in Cambridge


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

If the rumours are true that it's 300 cars a year in the UK, they must be close to that number of orders already?

Who decides who gets them I wonder.....


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

it's anyway not gonna to be in china and that sucks...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

The person that I am getting it from is in the UK and a friend of his order over 15 of them and I am getting one. He is selling them surprisingly at the exact same price instead of bumping the price up to fatten his wallet...what a nice guy huh? haha. From what he tells me he can have it shipped straight from Japan to the US...so if everything goes right...I will have the first and only "R35" GT-R in the US. Which won't be the first time in my case lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I wasnt going to bother,

But I might now   

J.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

lol happy to see some more joining!


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> The person that I am getting it from is in the UK and a friend of his order over 15 of them and I am getting one. He is selling them surprisingly at the exact same price instead of bumping the price up to fatten his wallet...what a nice guy huh? haha. From what he tells me he can have it shipped straight from Japan to the US...so if everything goes right...I will have the first and only "R35" GT-R in the US. Which won't be the first time in my case lol


will it be left hand drive ?


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

No it will be right hand drive that is the main reason why I am getting it straight from Japan. Since the car is coming to the US in the Summer of 2008 those will be left hand drive...I, myself want to be a different as possible. You won't know much about it but a seeing a JDM Z, V35, NSX etc etc will get way more head turns than the LHD US models because they come straight from the country they were made in. I want keep it as "JDM" as possible besides I want to have it before everyone else!


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> The person that I am getting it from is in the UK and a friend of his order over 15 of them and I am getting one. He is selling them surprisingly at the exact same price instead of bumping the price up to fatten his wallet...what a nice guy huh? haha. From what he tells me he can have it shipped straight from Japan to the US...so if everything goes right...I will have the first and only "R35" GT-R in the US. Which won't be the first time in my case lol


If only we had nice guys like that here 

Seen a trader doing them for almost 55k, yet its 32k in Japan. after vat/duty etc, thats still a best part of 14k or so profit.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice guy like that where? He is in the UK. I could let him know about you guys. Well if he still has some left of course.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*import gtr*

cost depends on spec, however, lets base it on the premium edition, be mindful of exchange rate variations

car cost 37k ish
import duty 31/2k ish
value added tax(dont ask me where the value in a tax is?) 7k ish

that totals £47,500

add to that the cost of shipping,insurance,prep for uk etc,anything less than 55k is good,at the end of the day all businesses have to make a profit, if they don't they would not do it!
lets assume that they do sell for 55k, thats a profit of less than 10%, i think thats a poor return, i would not stump up 50k with the prospect of making 5k, there are better places to invest

if people think they are being ripped off, then dont use a dealer, buy one yourself and shut up moaning:blahblah:


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

On Fleabay there is someone advertising them for £57,495.00


----------



## 240silv (Nov 24, 2007)

King Nismo said:


> Since I am the only one in US thats getting a JDM version...why the heck is mine $90,000USD it is the black edition and not the $70,000 premium???? mine is black with black interior. Ill post up some pics later of my GT-R



90g not bad cosidering the import cost and getting it legal.

$72,000+/- USD for the base price when she comes out. I should be getting her as soon as I get out of college, still debating on which one though.

**Note**if your getting one better preorder now. Only a 1000 a month, for 6 or so years are goin to be made, thats the rumor I got out of it.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I read from Nissan they were making 1500 a year worldwide not 1000 a month.


----------



## 240silv (Nov 24, 2007)

My bad, I couldn't really under stand the dude, bad audio quality


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> In Asia
> 
> Hong Kong - 1
> 
> ...


USA - ZERO

sorry to interrupt your game of top trumps, but this kid's a blagger

'King Nismo', you don't have to lie in order to have a genuine enthusiasm for skylines, but the fact that you do makes you a troll.
doctoring photos to claim the vehicle's yours is stupid, but harmless ultimately
however offering for sale a car you don't have is inexcusable timewasting and that's beyond the pale, mate


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

gavman said:


> USA - ZERO
> 
> sorry to interrupt your game of top trumps, but this kid's a blagger
> 
> ...


No not this time US is still 1...No Nur but I do have this on order and you can call my broker I am sure you live in UK call chris he will tell you.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

much like that's your car in the pictures as you've claimed

why should we believe anything you say?

so do you admit that you don't own a skyline, let alone a v-spec nur?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

actually, i think i would like to call your broker, especially as he's the one who refuses to make any money

details?


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Geez PSD1, EvolutionIV, Gavman I don't have a Nur I said it! Things didn't go the way I planned so now I am putting my deposit down for the new GT-R which is half of what the car cost! I admitted it but I am sure most knew that already I won't run and hide like a little whore that some thought I would. Maybe down the line but no I don't have one and I will make up for it with this new GT-R. I can give you Chris direct phone number he will tell you when it will be in the US and I have nothing to lie about that one. I didn't think I was lying but I did egg it on way too much and I apologize. LOL you happy now Gavman?


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

gavman said:


> actually, i think i would like to call your broker, especially as he's the one who refuses to make any money
> 
> details?



Is the broker called Chris Nice But Dim?

If he's that nice maybe he'll give us the cars for free. After all, he sounds like a jolly nice chap.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

No what I mean by that he isn't charging a crazy amount of money just for getting the car for his commission. He says the car will be about the same as all of them getting it here in the US will be close to 80-90k. I seen the car go for $120,000USD already on a site a company already bought it I assume so thats what I mean when he is a nice guy he isn't trying to get rich off of this one car. Like I said he isn't the one getting me the car he said his friend has strong contact in Japan and has over 15 cars ready to get sold. Personally I don't like the car all that much but they make it known I don't have a Nur like I claimed besides why spend the same amount of money for a used car when I can get a brand new one and he even recommended me doing this. I will say it again *I DON'T HAVE A NUR* just to make it clear...But don't expect it to be like that forever thats all. Things didn't go as planned...the availability for Nurs at that time were horrible but now they are all over the place...I spoke too soon, the car was sold and now I am paying for it and it is nobodys fault but mine. I will get it sooner or later I say if the R35 isn't what it turns out to be I will get rid of it and save up for the Mspec Nur like I said I had in the very beginning.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> I will say it again *I DON'T HAVE A NUR* just to make it clear...But don't expect it to be like that forever thats all. Things didn't go as planned...the availability for Nurs at that time were horrible but now they are all over the place...I spoke too soon, the car was sold and now I am paying for it and it is nobodys fault but mine. I will get it sooner or later I say if the R35 isn't what it turns out to be I will get rid of it and save up for the Mspec Nur like I said I had in the very beginning.


You have got to be 6speed, what a complete loads of b0ll0x :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87077-very-small-photo-shoot.html :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Agreed....stop blagging


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

Adey said:


> If only we had nice guys like that here
> 
> Seen a trader doing them for almost 55k, yet its 32k in Japan. after vat/duty etc, thats still a best part of 14k or so profit.


Yunis you're not only a [email protected], but your sums are waaaaay out.


----------



## Racer GT-R (Nov 15, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> No what I mean by that he isn't charging a crazy amount of money just for getting the car for his commission. He says the car will be about the same as all of them getting it here in the US will be close to 80-90k. I seen the car go for $120,000USD already on a site a company already bought it I assume so thats what I mean when he is a nice guy he isn't trying to get rich off of this one car. Like I said he isn't the one getting me the car he said his friend has strong contact in Japan and has over 15 cars ready to get sold. Personally I don't like the car all that much but they make it known I don't have a Nur like I claimed besides why spend the same amount of money for a used car when I can get a brand new one and he even recommended me doing this. I will say it again *I DON'T HAVE A NUR* just to make it clear...But don't expect it to be like that forever thats all. Things didn't go as planned...the availability for Nurs at that time were horrible but now they are all over the place...I spoke too soon, the car was sold and now I am paying for it and it is nobodys fault but mine. I will get it sooner or later I say if the R35 isn't what it turns out to be I will get rid of it and save up for the Mspec Nur like I said I had in the very beginning.


You've missed a fairly major hurdle... You can't import a Jap Spec R35 GT-R into the U.S.A.


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

King Nismo....

In this thread....... http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86779-wanting-r34-gtr-v-spec.html

You´re trying to sell a NÜR Spec....

Really like Your comment in post number 15...: "How much do you have? I am willing to here an offer" 

The closest You have ever been to a Skyline, is probably when You play with Your modelcars.... 

And now You have suddenly ordered a J-SPEC R35 GT-R...?? In RHD becuase You want it to be "As JDM aspossible"....??

Please.... Nobody... Not even a 15 year old kid like You, would be that stupid...uke:

But You´re certainly a worthy replacement for 6 speed.... Any plans for publicing a "Ring Guide"..??


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Racer GT-R said:


> You've missed a fairly major hurdle... You can't import a Jap Spec R35 GT-R into the U.S.A.


I really like the abuse because I seriously will have one hell of a laugh in Febuary. and I rest my case...No one knows my life, no one knows what I do for a living they can only go off post. You or anyone else in this board knows my contacts but please keep going at it because I WILL have the last laugh like I always do..PLEASE KEEP GOING!!opcorn:


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

King Nismo said:


> I really like the abuse because I seriously will have one hell of a laugh in Febuary. and I rest my case...No one knows my life, no one knows what I do for a living they can only go off post. You or anyone else in this board knows my contacts but please keep going at it because I WILL have the last laugh like I always do..PLEASE KEEP GOING!!opcorn:


FFS you've just claimed to put up pictures of 'your' car, then the REAL owner came on here and rubbished you - now you are buying an R35?!? This has gone past mildly amusing and just well into pathetic.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

No it will be amusing to see what people say after feb. Talk about me all you want but I will come with a strong comeback.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You mean you'll be blagging a test drive at the dealership and then take some pics of it parked up somewhere, claiming its yours? LOL


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> No it will be amusing to see what people say after feb. Talk about me all you want but I will come with a strong comeback.


The only comeback you'll be having is when you tell your ass-felching boyfriend to come on your back, because you don't want the mess of cleaning up after you fart man jizz for the next 2 days.

Pics of something other than your high school geography textbook or STFU!


----------



## 240silv (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok this shit is funny as hell but it's getting childish and everyone knows it's illegal to import GTR's (r32, r33, and r34) for the past 3 or so years. If my info is wrong just let me know. Also BS'n about this sh*t, comm'on people your acting like school girls, Hey I dont own a GTR, but I honor them like nothing else and yes I do own a 240sx, thats it but, I do have to also add i'm seeing about getting a gtr as soon as I graduate from college.


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

it is rather stupid. just ignore him. he is obviously full of it.


----------

